# Who can Sac least afford to lose?



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Regular season maybe Webber or Bibby but postseason I say Bibby. He might be the only guy on your team who isn't afraid to take big shots. He is just a fearless player who has a killer instinct so I vote for Bibby. I think you guys could replace CWebb short term. Same with Predrag and Vlade. But not Bibby.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They could afford to lose their 12th man, perhaps... but I think they got a great owner (group of), great bunch of people that work for them, and they all have a system going, and everyone fits somewhere.

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

between webber and bibby, the kings need bibby the most. remember the playoffs? bibby was a leader for the kings in the playoffs. he did what needed to be done without being scared to take risks. webber, at times, had great opportunities to make shots during the playoffs, but just punked out. i'm not saying that the kings don't need webber though...


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Vlade Divac. He is undoubtedly the leader of that team. He may cry and whine alot, and flop endlessly but he is the glue. Without him who would guard Shaq? Divac plays him very tough, and makes him work on both ends of the floor.

Without Divac, Shaq goes off on the Kings like he did the Nets.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Take out Webber and you lose the offenses flow. When they need a basket the give it to him, except end of the game. Bibby makes the clutch shots but is one shot more important 15 throughout the game. Was Robert Horry more valuable then Shaq?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> Take out Webber and you lose the offenses flow. When they need a basket the give it to him, except end of the game. Bibby makes the clutch shots but is one shot more important 15 throughout the game. Was Robert Horry more valuable then Shaq?


It wasn't just one or two shots in a couple of games. It was shot after shot after shot in the series. The Kings have plenty of guys on that team who can score points. They have them inside and out. But I don't think they have another guy on that team like Bibby. Someone who isn't afraid to take big shots and drill them. Plus I think he is the only big mismatch out there. Fisher can't guard him and Kobe had trouble with him too.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*without a doubt*

check the numbers...... C webb


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

So what you guys are saying is that if you lost Vlade and still had Webber and Bibby that they would still push the Lakers to 7 games? Scot Pollard could stretch Shaq on both sides of the floor the way Vlade does?

If Webber was lost tomorrow the Kings would still be title contenders and have plenty of offense to compensate for his loss.

Bibby performed well in exactly 2 playoff series. He was punked by a 40 year old Stockton in the first round.

Vlade has been doing his thing for over 10 years now. He was the difference between you guys going 7 and being swept in the 2002 WCF. Bibby was great, but two playoff series don't make him the leader.

If you lost Vlade you guys would be Portland II. All talent, no direction or leadership.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> If you lost Vlade you guys would be Portland II. All talent, no direction or leadership.


I'm glad you agree the Kings are not Portland II.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> So what you guys are saying is that if you lost Vlade and still had Webber and Bibby that they would still push the Lakers to 7 games? Scot Pollard could stretch Shaq on both sides of the floor the way Vlade does?
> 
> If Webber was lost tomorrow the Kings would still be title contenders and have plenty of offense to compensate for his loss.
> ...


you're right, vlade is a *very* important part of the kings. but i think that now that bibby has shown what he is made of, fans will have high expectations for him, so he'll have to live up to it. that's why i believe that bibby isn't a one-hit wonder, if you know what i mean. bibby will become a key factor to the kings's success.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't believe that Bibby is a one hit wonder either. My point is that a leader isn't born in one season, let alone 2 playoff series. Magic Johnson didn't become the unquestionable leader of the Lakers until is 6th or 7th season in the league.

Webber is one of the top 3 PF's in the league.

But Divac is the leader of this team. You didn't here him talking about how he was quitting 2 years ago when the Lakers were on the verge of sweeping the Kings. That was Webber throwing in the towel. Leaders don't do that. 

Divac puts himself on the line with comments he makes, and then expects his teammates to live up to his expectations.

Anyway that is my 2 cents.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Call me crazy, but I think when you are two deep at every position with quality, losing one person will never kill you.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think that losing Webber for an entire season could be more devastating. I agree that Vlade does a great job against Shaq, but Webber is the one the Kings can least afford to lose, overall.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The lakers need to be de throne*

Divac and the rest of the Kings have talked their share of smack, too, of course. Webber suggested the Lakers' 2002 title deserved an asterisk, to which Shaquille O'Neal replied, "Before you put an asterisk on any of my championships, as a superstar you need to show up in an important game first." Referring to the charges of perjury facing Webber and his personal preparation to be a police officer, Shaq added, "Officer O'Neal says in the state of California, if you lie in the courtroom, that's a 118."

By Ric Bucher
ESPN The Magazine


----------

